# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Dezember in Sdfrankreich

## Gast

Hi, 

ich plane ein paar Tage ber Weihnachten/Neujahr Urlaub zu machen. Ist es okay im Winter nach Frankreich zum windsurfen zufahren?


Danke fr Eure Tips, Cheers, Torsten

----------


## Gast

Hi,
War vor 2 Jahren fr eine Woche in Leucate, ber Weihnachten. Die ersten Tage waren saukalt, Luft ca. 8, Wasser ca. 12, und Wind 7-9 Bft. Dann war 2 Tage Flaute. Und dann kam Lothar, zwar nicht in Leucate, aber im Resten von Europa. 2 Tage superkonstaner Wind mit so um die 7 Bft. und Temperaturen um 20C!! War toll. Ich glaube, Wind hat es meistens, aber die Temperaturen um 20 sind doch eher Seltenheit.
Und bis auf den Supermarkt sind so ziemlich alle Shops geschlossen!
Trotzdem viel Spass!
CU boedi

----------


## Gast

Hi Boedi, 

hrt sich doch gar nicht so verkehrt an, 
danke erstmal!

cheers, Torsten 

P.S.komme gerade vom wasser, war geil

----------


## Gast

>fahr weiter richtung osten (halbinsel von giens). hinter den alpen ist es wrmer aber genauso windig. viel spass

----------


## voodo1974

hallo achim,
kannst du mir weitere infos ber diesen spot senden, z.b. wie hoch ist die windwahrscheinlichkeit und welche temperaturen erwarten mich dort???
ich wrde mich sehr freuen
ciau jesko

----------


## voodo1974

hi torsten,
ich habe dieselbe frage wie du. wenn du ausserhalb dieses forums informationen gefunden hast, dann teile sie bitte mit. 
danke  jesko

----------


## Gast

Okay Jesko, 

wir bleiben diesbezglich auf stand-by, 

over and cheers, 

torsten

----------


## Gast

Hey,

ich habe mit ein paar Freunden das selbe vor. Wir berlegen gerade wo es genau hin gehen soll. Wenn ihr Infos ber Temperaturen und Wind im Dezember/Jannuar habt, dann gebt mir Bescheid.

Gru

Jo

----------


## Gast

also ich war zwar bis jetzt immer in herbst dort aber da war immer super windausbeute und auch vergleichsweise sehr warm.
und soweit ich wei solls zwar net vielmehr als 10-15 grad haben aber mega viel wind.
aloha
jan

----------


## Gast

Hi Leute, 

ich habe es aus beruflichen Grnden leider Weihnachten nicht nach  Sdfrankreich geschafft, wsste aber gerne, wie es war?

cheers, Torsten

----------

